# Reproducing Clutch



## jamesburger (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm looking for some material to try making a new clutch for my pen. I'm guessing it's stainless steel because it has no magnetic attraction and is very shiny and springy. I managed to find something similar that someone generously gave me, but it's not quite right, though it seems to be an identical material.

Does anyone know the name of this variety of very small gauge metal? According to my calipers it is .004" thick, and according to the chart I just found the thinnest sheet metal gauge is #36, which is .0067", so I'm not even sure I'm looking in the right direction.

Can anyone please shed some light?  

I know making one by hand might not be feasible, but I'd like to try. The original has deteriorated beyond repair.

Thanks so much.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 4, 2017)

How about some zero-clearance tape or Teflon tape? The same has happened to me with those 3 in 1 kits. I never tried what i just suggested, but probably should.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 4, 2017)

This looks identical to the spring for the seam rippers kits I make. Some knife making supply companies sell very thin Stainless Steel Foil for wrapping blades prior to heat treating in an attempt to reduce oxidization of the steel. I've seen it as thin as 0.002". 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 4, 2017)

Its probably made from spring steel thats been plated.If you make it yourself,pick something springy and will hold its shape.What is the diameter of the 2 pieces together.Richard Greenwald has Parker cap clutch springs that may work.https://richardlgreenwald.com/product-category/pen-parts/miscellaneous-pen-parts/page/3/

I know they are a different style of spring but if it works only you'll know the difference.


----------



## Warren501 (Apr 4, 2017)

Please take a look at the following url. This is a eBay listing for a selection of brass shim material 003. and .005 but not .004 thick.

Then their is McMaster Carr that has every thing. See url at the bottom. Their thinnest shim stock starts at 0.0005" thick and goes up from there.  They also have a number of other materials if SS doesn't work for you.  There are a number of other places but this is very convenient place to order it.  I don't know where you can order smaller pieces.  Amazon also lists the material on their site but all of it is also 50" long.

K&S Brass Metal Shims Sheets One pack of 4 Sheets K&S258 | eBay

https://www.mcmaster.com/#shim-stock/=1723tv7


----------



## jamesburger (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I didn't even know "shim stock" was a thing, but I suspect the "spring steel shim stock" is the variety I'm seeking.

The copper is probably not rigid or springy enough, but I'm going to try it anyway, because I can definitely use it for something else too.

I tried some metal tapes just to keep the thing intact, but they don't do anything as far as bracing the section, because they have no rigidity.

I've seen that Parker clutch referenced a few times in other places, but I don't think it's the right shape. I'm pretty sure I know where I can find one locally, so I might have to see it in person just to be sure.

I appreciate your input and creative solutions.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 5, 2017)

Would this work?  0.004" thick. 1.25" long, and 0.9" wide if fattened out.  From a PSI seam ripper kit.  It fits inside an 8mm tube. 




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jamesburger (Apr 5, 2017)

More4dan, it's very similar, though mine is closer to 1.75", and the other similar one I got is 1.5" long (just doesn't have the right spring contour). Flattened, they are both also a bit wider, at 1 3/16"... but, man, that is similar and now I'm wondering if there is a seam ripper out there that features a doppelganger component to my pen clutch.

Thanks to you, I just found this (hope this link works):

http://www.penblanks.ca/images/D/seam ripper spring instructions.JPG

The description of the tool that this fits requires an 8mm drill bit, so I'm thinking this is identical to the one you showed on sandpaper.

I see they call it a retaining spring, not a clutch.

Would be amazing to find one already made... thanks so much for the leads.


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey James.

The link you made is to the same spring that is pictured above.

I am learning to restore vintage pens, so I would love to know what pen you are repairing? I have a coiple of pens in need of cap clutch repairs, including a Parker 51.


----------



## frank123 (Apr 6, 2017)

Try the .004 feeler gauge or shim stock.

Shim may or may not be available in stainless as well as standard steel, but it would also be available in brass which is easier to work if it is springy enough for your purpose.


----------



## jamesburger (Apr 6, 2017)

*Good as New!*

It turns out that the comparison piece I thought wouldn't work just needed a bit of tweaking to reshape it into a perfectly functioning component, so thanks to Ron Zorn of Main Street Pens for cleverly sourcing and generously giving me that small metal gift. Main Street Pens - Quality Pen Repair

darrin1200, the pen I was working on was an old Danitro, sold by the Sharper Image in the 90s that has more sentimental value than market value.


----------

